# Surf Fishing Myrtle Beach



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Hi all,
I will be going to Myrtle Beach the week of June14-21 and will be staying at Ocean Lakes. I plan to do some surf fishing from the beach there with a 15 foot rod and am just wanting some tips on rigs and baits that are easily fished. Also I am planning to go to Pawley's Island to do a little bit of fishing. What would be my best time to go? Thanks.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hey bradley, im going to be arriving there on the 20th, can't offer any advice since it will be my first time surf fishing, say howdy if you see a VERY pale looking midwestern-newbie type fishing on the beach. 

have fun, jerry


----------



## Mr Tempo (Nov 5, 2002)

i usually fish the pawleys island / litchfield area a couple timeas a year. i normally catch a lot of small blues, a few pompano, and occassionally i'll run into some big skates and sharks. that time of year there should be lots of mullet in the surf. i usually use either live or cut mullet and shrimp for bait. there is a public beach on the south end of pawleys but it can get crowded with swimmers. if you go there try fishing right along the jetty. hope this helps. A 15 foot rod might be a little overkill. I usually use a 7' and occassionaly a 10'.


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Sorry, haven't checked the replies. I appreciate the help and hope to catch a lot of whatever fights the best.


----------

